# Headlight adjustment screw



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

I just took the headlight out again as I noticed it wasn't quite positioned tight to the wing, stupidly I started turning the top White screw which I guess is the adjustment.

Question us how do I return this to the correct position?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Presume you don't know how far you turned it then. I THINK that one must be the left/right adjuster.

Try parking the car about 10/15 feet from a wall or such, on level ground, in the dark. Note the position of the kick up line from the headlight beam (on dipped) that you haven't adjusted and turn the screw on the other headlight so that the kick up line is slightly to the left or right of that position, as appropriate.


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

i just went to the dealer to have this sorted and they told me it would cost £75 plus vat

i can't believe this, can anyone help me here, there must be a cheaper way.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Follow Brittan's advise plus

Park car close to the wall, make some markings on that wall of where the angle between light and dark is:
RHD (ignore the dots. Need them to make my point)

\_ ........\_

or LHD

_/........._/

then push back the car 10 meters and check if the situation moved to

_/.................._/

or

_/.._/

or
......._/.._/

The distance between them should remain the same (that's your left-right adjustment)

The angles should be lower. As you can see there will be a percentage stamped on or near the lamps as to how much the light should drop over a distance. Usually close to 1%. So pushing the car back 10 meters should then result in a 10cm lower angle spot. You should test this on a perfectly level floor. My shopping mall has an underground parking area that goes quiet around closing time. That's when I pop in to make these adjustments. Car's always passed the MOT without any issues, so apparently I'm doing the right thing


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Does that screw do anything with bi-xenons? I did it a number of turns when taking my lights out to change bulbs before I noticed the correct screw buried away behind it. Fortunately I noted how many turns I'd made so did the same backwards. They seem ok.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Does that screw do anything with bi-xenons?


No clue to be honest, but I'm sure Audi's manufacturing standards aren't so precise that no adjustment is required at all once the car is assembled. I suspect they set them to a default value and have the automatic height adjustment take care of the rest. Cross eyed or not must be adjustable too.


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

ok this issue still hasn't been solved, i have tweaked the screw gradually over the last week and can't seem to get the original position so considering i onjly moved it one way i can't understand whats gone on.

second to this the other side doesn't look right now as the kick up goings miles up to the left.

i took a pic earlier in the car park, even in the light it looks all wrong


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

dynamo you have pm


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Given the blue lines (chromatic abberation) I'm seeing on the left hand 'edge of the light' I'm thinking: wrong bulb (as in manufacturing tolerance) or wrong bulb placement.


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> Given the blue lines (chromatic abberation) I'm seeing on the left hand 'edge of the light' I'm thinking: wrong bulb (as in manufacturing tolerance) or wrong bulb placement.


Sounding technical now, the bulb is a Philips vision H7 so direct replacement.I might just take it out again to check fitment, although I seem to remember it only fit in one way.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Philips hasn't got a bad reputation for manufacturing bulbs and yes bulbs only should fit one way. But from my experience it's very easy to put the bulb in every so slightly wrong. And given the size of the lamp construction versus the image projected, minute errors translate to substantial effects. Refitting just might help in this case. Good luck.


----------

